# Diseño de un driver para un carro electrico



## mecatronico13 (May 28, 2009)

estimados compañeros como sabran soy nuevo en este foro, la pregunta que traigo es acerca de como puedo elaobarar un driver para un carro electrico. e buscado mucho en este foro y e encontrado muchas cosas valiosas pero lo malo es que no se como implementarlo. ahi les va el problema:

estoy haciendo un carro electrico para el campeonato del electraton, yo estoy en la area de electronica, hasta ahorita hemos comprado el driver el cual es un curtis a 400 amperes. para que les miento he comprado todo, pero a mi me gustaria lograr hacer mi propio driver; tengo ideas muy pobres, hasa ahorita hice un pequeño driver con 6 mosfets pero esa es solo una pequeña etapa de un magno prototipo de un driver; el motor que usamos es de imanes permanentes a 72 volts y 10 caballos de fuerza, el problema es que no dura mucho tiempo compitiendo las baterias que usamos son las optima amarillas que dan 55 A/H y la corriente que consumimos es de 200 amperes claro en una vuelta. quisiera ver si pudiera aumetar el voltaje claro que perderia torque pero quiero disminuir la corriente, e ahi mi problema como hago para aumentaar el voltaje de 24 volts a 72 volts de corriente directa, tambien como puedo hacer el control para el motor. la erdad tengo muchas dudas, pero estoy comprometido conmigo mismo y quiero dar el 100 y aprender de ustedes y hacer lo mejor para hacer realidad mi sueño un sistema de control para un carro electrico se me olvidaba el carro es como un go kart.


----------



## kuropatula (May 29, 2009)

Esta bien lo que estás haciendo de hacerlo con MOSFETs en paralelo. Te recomuiendo usar el IRFZ44N (en paralelo) junto con un gran disipador. Para activarlos usá FETs o MOSFETs de menor potencia ya que el voltaje de saturación entre Source y Drain es muy chico lo que es muy bueno. Si existe caída de tensión entre D y S haría que tu MOSFET de potencia no quede tan saturado lo que generaría una caída de tensión entre D y S que al circular mucha corriente gerararía una gran disipación de potencia (P = V.I).

Cualquier duda prenguntame


----------



## mecatronico13 (May 29, 2009)

muchas gracias estimadno compañero; te mano el pdf  del driver que compramos, mi idea es hacer un mejor que este sobre todo por que sale un poco caro y debemos de comprarlo en estados unidos, no se si me puedas asesorar un poco mas con respecto al diseño espero subir las ideas que tengo para que me vallas diciendo si voy en buen camino.

tambien subo unas imagenes del carro el diseño esta hecho en solidwork

de ante mano gracias


----------



## mecatronico13 (May 29, 2009)

la otra duda que tengo:es posible aumentar el voltaje para aumentar las rpm de mi motor, el problema es qeu en la compentecia solo permiten baterias que no exedan de 45 kilos, al principio poniamos 3 duralast en serie, pero se consumian muy rapido. ahora que estamos con las optimas hemos bajado de velocidad pero suponemos que con esta baterias nos darian el ancho pero o sorpresa obtuvimos el mismo resultado, e ahi que mi idea es aumentar el  voltaje pero el problema es que no hecho ninguna fuente de cd a cd. espero me heches la mano. y que opinas con respecto a esto. seria viable aumentar el voltaje de la salida del driver? o que tipos de baterias me recomiendas. tienes que ser de acido plomo. 
al parecer tengo problemas con mi internet 
cuando se reapre subire las imagenes como prometi


----------



## kuropatula (May 29, 2009)

No creo que las rpm aumenten al aumentar el voltaje. Si no me equivoco estás usando motores Brushless en los cuales la velocidad es proporcional a la frecuencia en que conmutan los bobinados.
Sí, te recomiendo que uses baterías de plomo ácido. Mientras más A/hora mejor, más durará. Me parece que la carga de la batería no puede disminuir de un 80%. Eso lo leí pero nunca lo comprobé.
En cuanto al diseño sólo basta de un FET o MOSFET pequeño (TO-92) de canal P (por ejemplo el BS250)  que dispare tu MOSFET (IRFZ44N). Hacé u diseño de esto y si no te sale te lo hago yo. Pero probá antes.
Sigo contestando tus dudas así que preguntá sin comprpmiso.


----------



## dykers_vandit (May 29, 2009)

el motor nos da 72 rpm por volt asi que a 24 volts tenemos 1200 rpm y cuando metemos 36 tenemos mas por eso surgio la idea, estoy trabajando en el diseño cuanto lo tenga te lo muestro y muchas gracias


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 2, 2009)

como vez amigo kuropatula, perdon por la tardanza es que estamos modificando la estructura,, para hacerla mas ligera, lo que ya cheque es la matricula de los mosfets es irf64 usamos seis en paralelo, la verdad ahorita el gran problema que tenemos es lo de las baterias, no nos rinden, como te comente vamos a meter tres baterias lth para obtener mas revoluciones, pero mi duda es si es viable que se pongan tres baterias o solo dos te recuerdo que el peso de las baterias no deben de exeder mas de 45 kilos, a lo que me recuerda es verdad que las baterias de acido plomo su energia es de 
55 Kw/Kg?

y lo del diseño del driver estoy trabajando en eso cuando lo termine te lo mando para que me heches una mano.

a y que tipo de cable me recomiendas, yo pienso un calbre 2/0 AWG, para la corriente de 200 A.

estare en contacto


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 2, 2009)

perdon los mosfets son los irf 640, y que me recomiendas para aprender, como te digo quiero aprender


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 3, 2009)

De la batería no estoy del todo informaciónrmado. Yo usé de plomo ácido porque no tenía requerimientos de peso y me funcionó bien. yo levantaba 1500Kg. El cable usé de 6mm. No lo calculé, simplemente lo sobre-dimensioné, pero no te recomiendo uno menor. Con 2mm se me reventó el cable. Los MOSFETs están bien, pero yo usaría los IRFZ44N que soportan 49A en lugar de los que usaste vos que soportan 18A. Cuando tengas listo el diseño electrónico avisame que lo miro. 
Una cosa: 200A? con 6 MOSFETs de 18A en paralelo?


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 3, 2009)

los 200 amperes me los da conectado el motor con el driver, con la placa con los mosfet no tome ninguna medida de corriente
me quede con duda hiciste un vehiculo electronico de 1500 kg? y si es asi deja felicitarte. y el problema que creo que no te e comentado es que no tenemos ningun sistema para recargar las baterias como un alternador o algo  por el estilo


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias! En realidad lo que hice es un vehículo que lleva cargas de 1500Kg. Estas cargas con vehículos para una línea de montaje. Si lo que querés cargar es una batería de plomo ácido basta con una fuente que te entregue una buena corriente.


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 11, 2009)

hijole hermano en verdad no se como empezar el driver ya tengo los irf 640 en paralelo pero despues de ahi no se como continuar espero me puedas ayudar, no se si me puedas pasar tu diseño para ver como empezar a trabajar
 y perdon por la tardanza lo emcanico nos esta llevando mucho tiempo


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 12, 2009)

OK, pasame tu mail que te lo paso. Pero yo usé motores de continua. Vos usas Brushless, no?


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 12, 2009)

oye no puedo enviar mi correo creo que las politicas no me dejan
me lo podras pasar por  aqui si no es mucha molestia


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 15, 2009)

Aca te mando el driver. Tiene otra parte ue es la limitacion de corriente que no la puse


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jun 15, 2009)

gracias estare trabajando en mi diseño
y te lo paso


----------



## adriel150 (Jul 19, 2009)

hola amigos que tal me gustaria aprender un pococ de ustedes estoy por graduarme de mi universidad y necesito un proyecto de titulacion he pensado mucho en un carro electrico la vdd que tngo un poco de conocimientos de lo que hablan pero no tengo idea de como empezar  me podrian ayudar con lo que ustedes llaman el driver o como decimos por aca el modulo de potencia


----------



## mecatronico13 (Jul 20, 2009)

una disculpa por ya no escribir es que la verdad tuvimos un problema con el carro, co el diseño ya lo tengo espero subirlo lo mas antes posible para que lo tengan y me lo chequen cualquier observacion o sugerencia seran agradecidos.
con el driver yo ya no estoy metido al cien ahora estoy en el area de telemetria lo cual lo voy a subir en esta area para hacer que crezca mas y mas y aprender de todos


----------



## mecatronico13 (Ago 20, 2012)

Disculpen la mega demora andaba en otros negocios del mundo de la ingenieria, de nuevo retomare el diseño electronico, los mantendre informados.


----------



## mecatronico13 (Ago 22, 2012)

kuropatula Buenos dias, arme el circuito del driver que me pasaste y funciona  a la perfeccion, mi duda es para que limitamos la corriente??? el limitador de corriente son para los mosfets??


----------



## electroconico (Ago 22, 2012)

Muy interesante su trabajo.

También me gustaría hacer un carro eléctrico,por ahora busco información sobre que  tipo de motor convendría más usar.Mi idea es uno tipo go-kart.

Ahora trabajo en el driver puente H para el control,este me servirá ya sea de imán permanente o brushless.


Saludos!


----------



## mecatronico13 (Ago 22, 2012)

Disculpa electroconico, no entendi. ¿Quieres hacer un carro eléctrico usando un chasis de un carro go-kart? o un motor de carro de go-kart.

De todas maneras, estoy para ayudarte en lo que mas  pueda. Yo desde que entre a la universidad e construido 4 carros para la competencia, lamentablemente somos muy buenos en la mecánica pero en la electrónica nos falla un poquito.   Cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarnos.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 22, 2012)

mecatronico13 dijo:


> Disculpa electroconico, no entendi. ¿Quieres hacer un carro eléctrico usando un chasis de un carro go-kart? o un motor de carro de go-kart.
> 
> De todas maneras, estoy para ayudarte en lo que mas  pueda. Yo desde que entre a la universidad e construido 4 carros para la competencia, lamentablemente somos muy buenos en la mecánica pero en la electrónica nos falla un poquito.   Cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarnos.



Quiero hacer un go-kart eléctrico.

Por ahora estoy trabajando el el driver para el motor,estoy buscando que motor me conviene más,si uno brushless o un brushed.

También estoy revisando el rollo de la transmisión , si usar polea banda o con cadena.

Tienes fotos de algún proyecto terminado ? 
Me gustaría ver como quedaron ya que en el render que mostraste arriba se ven de lujo.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Ago 23, 2012)

¿Cuáles son las características del motor que empleaste?

¿Usaste 24v? ó ¿Qué voltaje?

¿Que velocidad has alcanzado?

Saludos!


----------



## mecatronico13 (Ago 23, 2012)

En el primer prototipo usamos el motor LEMCO 200 (http://www.lmcltd.net/index.php?page=motors-and-generators-2) con un driver kelly, con el cual alcanzamos 50 km/hr en pruebas, usamos 24 volts baterías lth. Transmisión por cadena, En todo el tiempo que estuve en el equipo armando carros, nunca puse a prueba un driver hecho por mi, es por eso que ahora quiero hacerlo para no quedarme con las ganas, haber si no lo echamos. Con respecto a las fotos, deja las comprimo o hago algo ya que no puedo subirlas como las tengo.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 23, 2012)

mecatronico13 dijo:


> En el primer prototipo usamos el motor LEMCO 200 (http://www.lmcltd.net/index.php?page=motors-and-generators-2) con un driver kelly, con el cual alcanzamos 50 km/hr en pruebas, usamos 24 volts baterías lth. Transmisión por cadena, En todo el tiempo que estuve en el equipo armando carros, nunca puse a prueba un driver hecho por mi, es por eso que ahora quiero hacerlo para no quedarme con las ganas, haber si no lo echamos. Con respecto a las fotos, deja las comprimo o hago algo ya que no puedo subirlas como las tengo.



Hola compa!

Gracias por la info.

El driver que estoy implementando es un puente H con el ic ir2110.
Por ahora probaré con 24v@10A.Estoy estudiando para seleccionar el mosfet adecuado.

Voy a controlar el driver con un microcontrolador en cual podré seleccionar :
frecuencia - 5KHz,10KHz,15KHz,20KHz.(Esto solo para probar con diferentes motores)
dirección - izq,der,freno o stop,motor libre.
protección- contra cortos y sobrecarga.
velocidad- control mediante potenciometro,pwm o comando serial.

Saludos!


----------

